# How do you do it?



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

First, let me start off by saying I am not looking for the best or pure EPAK version of a technique.  I would like to here from all Kenpo/kempo artists.  How does your school or you do a certain technique. 

Second, I am not looking to critique each person's version.  If some one is looking for feedback on ther version, let them ask (learn that at golf school )  I am sure there is a few threads that may be similar, but I rather get some fresh ideas and leave out the "wrong way' or not "true EPAK).

Feel free to cover the base or extended versions.

Enough of the leagal disclaimers ...

Let's start off with 

*Attacking Mace - Off a right straight punch *


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 6, 2006)

Do you know offhand if Attacking Mace has a Tracys equivalent?  I'll check my own notes and see...


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> Do you know offhand if Attacking Mace has a Tracys equivalent? I'll check my own notes and see...



Was it Striking Mace?  I will have to check at hoime tonight.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 6, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> Was it Striking Mace? I will have to check at hoime tonight.


 
Ya know, I just looked thru some EPAK notes I have describing Attacking Mace, and I don't think Tracys really has an equivalent.

Striking Mace was my first suspicion, but I think these are quite different...


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> Ya know, I just looked thru some EPAK notes I have describing Attacking Mace, and I don't think Tracys really has an equivalent.
> 
> Striking Mace was my first suspicion, but I think these are quite different...


 
I think you may be right because I think Striking Mace was purple belt technique.

Well let's see if anyoone else has it?


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

I guess I should have posted how we teach it a the school...

*1.    **ATTACKING MACE* - Straight right punch

Right foot steps back as left inward block.
Right straight punch to ribs.
Right hand grabs arm, pull attacker into right front kick to groin or closest target landing forward.
Left hook punch to attackers kidney.
Cover out


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 6, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> I guess I should have posted how we teach it a the school...
> 
> *1. **ATTACKING MACE* - Straight right punch
> 
> ...


 
What, no pulling out the heart and showing it to him?  Must be one of those moderate kenpo techniques.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 6, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> I guess I should have posted how we teach it a the school...
> 
> *1. **ATTACKING MACE* - Straight right punch
> 
> ...


 
I was taught similarly except when doing the left hook was taught to drag my rear leg in and buckle their right knee if possible.
I was also taught that oaften times an uppercut to the kidney would work just as well as the hook


----------



## John Brewer (Oct 6, 2006)

This is from Kenpo Net and also how I was taught it.*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]Alternating Maces (Front- Two-Hand Push)[/SIZE]* 
1. An attacker at 12 o'clock pushes your shoulders with both hands. 

2. Step your left foot back to 6 o'clock into a right neutral bow facing 12 o'clock as you execute a right inward block to your attacker's outer left arm. Note: You will chamber your left hand in order to execute the next move with the most power. 
3. Collapse your right arm across the top of both of your attacker's arms to check them down. Pivot into a right forward bow using _torque_ as you execute a left vertical punch to your attacker's _solar plexus_. 4. Instantly convert your left punch into a check by having it collapse (palm open and down) on top of your attacker's arms. Pivot back into a right neutral bow stance as you execute a right backfist strike to your attacker's temple, utilizing _counter-torque_ for power. Note: You can push drag into this if you want for added power.


----------



## John Brewer (Oct 6, 2006)

Crane557 said:


> This is from Kenpo Net and also how I was taught it.*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*
> *[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*
> *[SIZE=+1]Alternating Maces (Front- Two-Hand Push)[/SIZE]*
> 1. An attacker at 12 o'clock pushes your shoulders with both hands.
> ...


Oops sorry, I guess I should have read the name.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Oct 6, 2006)

Do we have video to go with this technique?


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

Courtesy of Brian's Kenpo Page (a cool site with lots of info)

http://www.bakerfamily4.net/kenpo/Images/amace.gif


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 6, 2006)

The only difference with the way we do the technique is that the kick tends to be a roundhouse rather than a front kick.  If the attacker's stance is too closed off, the front kick doesn't get in as easily.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Oct 6, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:


> The only difference with the way we do the technique is that the kick tends to be a roundhouse rather than a front kick. If the attacker's stance is too closed off, the front kick doesn't get in as easily.


 

That is why you open with the punch. The punch opens their center, forcing them to square their hips. Try hitting outside of the pectoral muscle. The front kick is easy from there.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Oct 6, 2006)

I can appreciate that you want "other" kempo people to answer but... I have NO idea what that technique is.. LOL

It is not like the name gives it away...


----------



## MJS (Oct 7, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> I guess I should have posted how we teach it a the school...
> 
> *1. **ATTACKING MACE* - Straight right punch
> 
> ...


 
This is the way I currently do it.  When I first learned this tech. it was with a roundhouse kick and no punch at the end.

Mike


----------



## hongkongfooey (Oct 7, 2006)

Same here, Mike. I had originally learned it with the round house kick. I like it much better with the front kick. It's more powerful, and it makes more sense to me this way.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 7, 2006)

We do more Okinawan Kempo.  Inward block while moving off line of the punch. We don't really step back, like the video shows. Most of our punches are thrown a little closer to each other. Not saying you can't step back. Follow up with jab cross combination. Punches can go either to the stomach or face. This is just a basic beginner movement. For the advance students after throwing the punches, one can grab the arm and do an arm bar throw. 2 follow up with a kick throw, or 3 apply a rear naked choke. There are other basic jujutsu techniques that can be applied.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 7, 2006)

Great feedback so far, thanks!!!


----------

